# ldv convoy



## cossy (Sep 14, 2010)

i am converting a 1999 ldv convoy into a motorhome, i am having trouble with the wipers, the one on the drivers side keeps sticking. The wipers work fine when stationery, but whilst driving they drivers side goes off the screen & will not return. I have changed the wiper linkage but the problem still persists. has anyone else experienced this problem, & if so what would they recommend?


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Sounds like the gear on the bottom of the wiper spindle is worn
If you can hold the wiper arm in one position while the other is still operating that will confirm problem.
I don't think it was a common problem so a replacement from a breakers yard would probably be fine


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I do not know the van but is it not possible to remove the wiper arm off its spline and refit in a more suitable alignment?
Alan


----------

